# MySQL Clients unter Windows 7 64 bit - 2026 SSL connection error



## kaplansfleks (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Ich habe mehrere MySQL Server unter Linux laufen und möchte die mit SSL Zertifikaten verschlüsselte Verbindung nutzen.

1. Server: Debian 5.0 (Lenny) mit MySQL Server 5.0
2. Server: Debian 6.0 (Squeeze) mit MySQL Server 5.1

Beide Server wurden mit den Standard Repository's der jeweiligen Distribution installiert und sind up to date.

Die Server wurden nach dem offiziellen Handbuch auf http://www.mysql.com eingerichtet.
Sprich, es wurden Zertifikate erstellt und die Konfiguration dahingehend verändert, dass bei Start des Servers, SSL Kommunikation möglich ist.
Ein Testbenutzer mit entsprechenden Rechten und Zugang wurde ebenfalls angelegt.


Nun zum verwirrenden Teil.
Wenn ich per SSH auf einem der beiden Server bin und Versuche mit Hilfe des MySQL-Clients auf den jeweiligen Server (lokal) mit SSL Zertifikaten zu connecten, funktioniert dies einwandfrei.
Wenn ich unter Windows XP 32 Bit, Windows 7 32 Bit, einem externen Debian Lenny Server oder einem Windows Home Server 32 Bit versuche mit Zertifikaten zu connecten funktioniert dies auch.
Dabei ist es egal ob ich Navicat oder einen ODBC Treiber benutze.

Wenn ich jetzt aber Windows 7 64 Bit nutze und dort Navicat oder einen ODBC Treiber nutzen möchte kann ich nur OHNE Zertifikate zum Server verbinden.
Sobald ich Zertifikate nutze bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "2026 - SSL connection error".

Ich bin mit meinem Latein relativ am Ende.
Meine Vermutung wäre also, dass Microsoft unter Windows 7 mit 64 Bit bei der Kommunikation irgendetwas anders macht als bei Windows 7 32 Bit, was wiederum diesen Fehler zu folge hat.


Gruß, kaplansfleks.


----------



## saftmeister (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne Navicat nicht, aber es wäre gut möglich, dass das Tool auch nur ODBC verwendet, um sich zu verbinden.

Grundsätzlich ist ein ODBC-Treiber architektur-gebunden. Sprich es gibt einen 32bit und einen 64bit Treiber. Der Funktionsumfang bei beiden Versionen muss nicht der gleiche sein.

Aber schau mal, was ich hier gefunden habe, vllt. hilfts dir ja weiter:

http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=29955


----------



## kaplansfleks (22. Mai 2011)

> Ich kenne Navicat nicht, aber es wäre gut möglich, dass das Tool auch nur ODBC verwendet, um sich zu verbinden.



Die Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen, nur leider bringt mich das nicht weiter.
Navicat gibt es meines Wissens nach nur als 32 Bit Version und wird auf meinem 64 Bit Windows 7 auch als 32 Bit Anwendung ausgeführt.
Soweit ich weis werden immer automatisch die entsprechenden Treiber der jeweiligen Architektur des Programms verwendet.




> Grundsätzlich ist ein ODBC-Treiber architektur-gebunden. Sprich es gibt einen 32bit und einen 64bit Treiber. Der Funktionsumfang bei beiden Versionen muss nicht der gleiche sein.



Ich habe unter Windows 7 64 Bit bereits unterschiedliche ODBC Implementationen getestet.
Also auch 32 bzw. 64 Bit, leider ohne Erfolg.




> Aber schau mal, was ich hier gefunden habe, vllt. hilfts dir ja weiter:
> 
> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=29955



Den Thread kenne ich bereits, leider befinden sich dort auch keine aktuellen Informationen bezüglich des Problems.


Gibt es ansonsten alternative Möglichkeiten mit denen man eine SSL Verbindung aufbauen könnte?
Vorzugsweise .NET kompatibel.


----------

